
How Paying for College Is Changing Middle-Class Life - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/30/opinion/sunday/college-tuition.html
======
julienchastang
I am also curious to know if this is a problem isolated to the United States
or if the middle-class in other countries are experiencing similar challenges.
Relatedly, I wonder if more American parents are sending their kids abroad to
obtain their college degrees at considerably less cost.

